# Finally set up my Green Mountain Jim Bowie



## backyardsmokin (Mar 26, 2013)

After months of begging then followed by months of waiting I finally was able to set up my new grill.  

I got the following package at an undisclosed price, but way below retail.  I am leaving it as undisclosed price as the dealer decided to focus on selling pellets only.

Package included:

Jim Bowie grill

2 - 28 lb bags of GMG Premium pellets

Cover

Remote upgrade

Freshly out of the shrink wrap.  I am not sure what that black cover is but it felt like a rubbery plastic and being such a big piece I kept it just in case.













20130123_175811.jpg



__ backyardsmokin
__ Mar 26, 2013






Under the black frabric













20130123_180105.jpg



__ backyardsmokin
__ Mar 26, 2013






What was in the smaller box













20130123_180250.jpg



__ backyardsmokin
__ Mar 26, 2013






2 months later.....

Grill finally out of the box













20130316_152115.jpg



__ backyardsmokin
__ Mar 26, 2013






Grill in it new location













20130316_153502.jpg



__ backyardsmokin
__ Mar 26, 2013






Grill up and running.  Doing its burn off of manufacturer residue and seasoning













20130324_180023.jpg



__ backyardsmokin
__ Mar 26, 2013






Frist smoke was a marinated tri-tip.  So no prep view as it was pre-done at the meat market.  No final shot either as it finished late in the evening.













20130325_192143.jpg



__ backyardsmokin
__ Mar 26, 2013






Final result













20130325_192713.jpg



__ backyardsmokin
__ Mar 26, 2013






The grill runs about 75 degrees hotter than set temp and a I have a 0-50-0 degree temp difference from left to right.  But half the fun is working those issues out.


----------



## mackbrad (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice dude I just got my Daniel Boone out on my deck they cook great how do you like the gmg pellets?


----------



## seenred (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats on the new rig!  I'd be interested in hearing how you like it once you've got it broke in good.  I've been thinking of putting a pellet smoker on my wish list.


----------



## backyardsmokin (Mar 26, 2013)

mackbrad said:


> Nice dude I just got my Daniel Boone out on my deck they cook great how do you like the gmg pellets?


Dunno,  Cash and Carry had Bear Mountain for $9.81/bag so I used that for this.  We are planning a big BBQ once the rest of the backyard is finished, so I will switch to the GMG pellets then.  My wife was nice and bought me the vacuum that attaches to a 5 gallon bucket so I can vacuum out the hopper and switch at any time and store different types of pellets in different containers.


----------



## 4close (Apr 3, 2013)

Got the same grill. Had the same temp problem. Unit needs a new control panel . Call GMG and they will send you one. Try to take out the baffle plate. This may help even out the temp across the grill..


----------



## backyardsmokin (Apr 3, 2013)

Did you remove the plate over the firepit as well as the side plate.

I lucked out and my dealer didn't have a JB with remote in stock so he gave me a standard version then mailed me a remote upgrade when they came in.  So now I have the remote control unit and the regular unit.  I am going to put the standard unit back in and see what happens. 

I am just wondering if I screwed up the temp sensor when I seasoned the unit.  I use a combo of olive oil and garlic powder, and don't know if getting some on the sensor is causing issues as well.


----------



## 4close (Apr 4, 2013)

No I only removed the side plate. Don't think the sensor is the problem. Call GMG. They are very helpful.


----------

